# Arashiyama 1000 vs Shapton Pro 1000



## 2bApical? (Feb 18, 2019)

Will I be forever banned for this? Splash and Go. Both get huge respect out there but, it does look like the Arashiyama wins for at least 2 reasons. The burrfection test and this number of strokes test. Hope this is found interesting and useful. This chart is from 
*Waterstone testing, the results. Part I.*


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 18, 2019)

Anything can sharpen KS white 2 at 61 hrc including a king 1000 or 1200
since when does white steel take more strokes to sharpen than blue?
shapton pro is effectively ~800 or 700 grit and is not a finishing stone...
if you want to finish off mid-grit go with Gs 500+ pro 2k


----------



## Michi (Feb 18, 2019)

That diagram looks interesting. Do you have a link to the source?

I'm not quite sure how to read this. Number of passes to raise a burr? But the numbers on the y-axis seem too large. Also, I would expect blue steel to take more work to sharpen than white, but the diagram seems to suggest the opposite?


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 18, 2019)

Also stop spamming you tube links like footnotes on a term paper.
You can ask your own questions and maker your own comments.

However, If you want to follow you-tube xyz advice he agrees with chosera 800+3000
which is a well established sequence and it works very well for many people.

just be aware you need to keep a close eye on them as they dry.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 18, 2019)

Michi said:


> That diagram looks interesting. Do you have a link to the source?



tools from japan website stu did some tests but mostly for tools like chisels etc


----------



## Michi (Feb 18, 2019)

I found the source, thanks: https://www.toolsfromjapan.com/wordpress/?p=672

It turns out that the graph was done for chisels with different surface area, so the results cannot be directly compared across different steels. It's not clear to me how well, even after normalising for different area, these results would apply to knives; the contact area when sharpening a (double-bevel) knife is very much smaller than when sharpening a chisel.

The graph does suggest though that the Arashiyama is a very fast-cutting stone, beaten in that graph only by the Sigma Power Select II.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Feb 18, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> [...]
> since when does white steel take more strokes to sharpen than blue?
> [...]


Stu ain't no fool  --


> Approximate surface area of the Blue steel chisel’s bevel; 98mm2
> Approximate surface area of the HSS chisel’s bevel; 71mm2
> Approximate surface area of the White steel chisel’s bevel; 146mm2
> 
> Note; the Blue steel and HSS chisels were dubbed in the same manner as the Marples chisel [The Marples chisel was dubbed with a downward pass, away from the back. In simple terms, the chisel was more severely blunted, reflecting the greater degree of edge damage that can occur with a chisel vis-à-vis a plane blade.]. The White steel chisel was dubbed by a pass over a 200mm long, #1000 grit diamond plate. Using the existing test, the chisel had a burr raised too quickly to separate the results.


----------



## galvaude (Feb 18, 2019)

Man people overthink this whole stones thing. For kitchen knives the differences are minute and it all comes down to personal preferences over feel and convenience. FWIW I would take the shapton in a heartbeat for any edged tools including knives.


----------



## inferno (Feb 18, 2019)

I would take the shapton too. Just because its a known quality stone. Everybody has one, so its no surprise what you're getting. Must be hundreds of threads on this one.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Feb 18, 2019)

inferno said:


> Everybody has one


Like the entire world population


----------



## Michi (Feb 18, 2019)

galvaude said:


> Man people overthink this whole stones thing. For kitchen knives the differences are minute and it all comes down to personal preferences over feel and convenience.


Considering that the bottom of a cup works quite well, I would agree with that (except maybe for single-bevel knives).


----------



## Knife2meatu (Feb 18, 2019)

I've been trying to buy an Arashiyama 1k for a reasonable price for a while now -- for the same amount of $$, I'd pick the Arashiyama over the Shapton.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 18, 2019)

If you're on a budget for Gen2 stones....SP1K via amazon


> Ha No Kuromaku
> Ceramic Whetstone Medium Grit #1000
> New (76) from $36.52 & FREE shipping.


----------



## 2bApical? (Feb 18, 2019)

Knife2meatu said:


> I've been trying to buy an Arashiyama 1k for a reasonable price for a while now -- for the same amount of $$, I'd pick the Arashiyama over the Shapton.


$45 at Chef Knives to Go. Jo


Knife2meatu said:


> I've been trying to buy an Arashiyama 1k for a reasonable price for a while now -- for the same amount of $$, I'd pick the Arashiyama over the Shapton.


A-1000 for $45 at Chef Knives to Go. Jason Bosman of Traditional Sharpening who has reportedly sharpened thousands of knives claims this as his fav 1000. Someone else bought some exotic stones and was saying they cut as fast as the excellent Arashiyama 1000. I am likely to soon end my spiritual quest for the holy stone and pull the trigger on it. Logic and expense along with wanting a 1k splash and go pretty much nails it down to the Arashiyama or the Shapton. This will be my first dip into high end stones.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Feb 18, 2019)

2bApical? said:


> $45 at Chef Knives to Go. Jo



That's all well and good for someone in the US -- you clearly don't appreciate how much cost shipping to Canada can add to such purchases. Besides, I feel like $45 USD is more than I'm looking to pay for that stone.


----------



## dough (Feb 18, 2019)

Haha I read this as if it was posed as a question then read through the posts to realize I didn’t read the first post very well... so you posted this somewhat like news? 
There are a lot of guys that have used more 1000 grit stones then me but I have experience with both these stones since your not looking for experience or opinions I’ll give you a solid enjoy whatever you choose.


----------



## Knife2meatu (Feb 18, 2019)

dough said:


> I have experience with both these stones since your not looking for experience or opinions I’ll give you a solid enjoy whatever you choose.


I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on how both compare.


----------



## 2bApical? (Feb 18, 2019)

Knife2meatu said:


> That's all well and good for someone in the US -- you clearly don't appreciate how much cost shipping to Canada can add to such purchases. Besides, I feel like $45 USD is more than I'm looking to pay for that stone.


I get your point, probably obvious info on source. Now that the Shapton can be had for $36.52 I might have to rethink my purchase. Either it hasn't been at that price recently or I missed it.


----------



## Garm (Feb 19, 2019)

If you end up with the Arashiyama, it's worth mentioning that this stone works much better after a good soak.
Keeping it permasoaked could be an option because of it's composition. If not, then drying it out slowly in a cool, dark place after each use is ideal.
If you watch Jason B's videos(Mr. Edgy on yt) you can see how this stone is capable of working, which is very different from from how I remember the burrfection guy using it(haven't seen his videos in a long time).
The only real negative for me with the Arashiyama 1k, provided you use it as a soaking stone, is the lack of visual feedback.


----------



## PappaG (Feb 19, 2019)

I have never seen the SP1k for $36. Would someone please DM me a link to it at that price? I'll pick it up for $36.


----------



## inferno (Feb 19, 2019)

2bApical? said:


> $45 at Chef Knives to Go. Jo
> 
> A-1000 for $45 at Chef Knives to Go. Jason Bosman of Traditional Sharpening who has reportedly sharpened thousands of knives claims this as his fav 1000. Someone else bought some exotic stones and was saying they cut as fast as the excellent Arashiyama 1000. I am likely to soon end my spiritual quest for the holy stone and pull the trigger on it. Logic and expense along with wanting a 1k splash and go pretty much nails it down to the Arashiyama or the Shapton. This will be my first dip into high end stones.



Other good 1k stones to look into is the naniwa pro/chosera 800 and 1k. and shapton glass 1k.


----------



## inferno (Feb 19, 2019)

PappaG said:


> I have never seen the SP1k for $36. Would someone please DM me a link to it at that price? I'll pick it up for $36.



me neither. its 43€ here https://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/shapton-stones.html I think these guys are the cheapest in europe at least. I have bought from them several times.


----------



## 2bApical? (Feb 19, 2019)

PappaG said:


> I have never seen the SP1k for $36. Would someone please DM me a link to it at that price? I'll pick it up for $36.


It was on Amazon yesterday for like $36.99


----------



## PappaG (Feb 19, 2019)

Link? I can't find it.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 19, 2019)

PappaG said:


> Link? I can't find it.


see post 13 above for the listing information ... was cut and pasted form amazon.com


----------



## PappaG (Feb 19, 2019)

no biggie. I can't find it, but don't want to take any more time up on this thread. thanks.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 19, 2019)

PappaG said:


> no biggie. I can't find it, but don't want to take any more time up on this thread. thanks.



google shows it as the first link...so posting the link here still wont help you.
Since amazon.com is not the lowest priced seller, when you get to the product page,
you need to click-thru the hyperlink to show all the vendors...


----------



## daveb (Feb 19, 2019)

I bought one from the Japanese vendor for 36ish. It got lost in shipping and I was eventually refunded. Bought one from Amazon Prime vendor for 42 and it was delivered in the standard 2 days.


----------



## HRC_64 (Feb 19, 2019)

daveb said:


> I bought one from the Japanese vendor for 36ish. It got lost in shipping and I was eventually refunded. Bought one from Amazon Prime vendor for 42 and it was delivered in the standard 2 days.



I think this is not so much an issue if the prouct in in amazon wherehouse already,
ie, if you pick a "fulfilled by amazon", seller...if not amazon.com directly...

there are a coupel right now that show "fulfilled by amazon" with a good price.

good luck either way.


----------



## Michi (Feb 19, 2019)

Oops, I posted in the wrong thread. <Original text deleted>


----------

